# Togarashi Deviled Eggs



## salt and pepper (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Hammster (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice...recipe please.


----------



## danbuter (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'd love the recipe as well. I LOVE deviled eggs!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2012)

6 HB eggs halfed
add yoke's to a bowl and cream with 4 Tbls mayo
add 1 1/2 tsps tograshi spice (Japanese 7 spice powder)
a dash of salt
a few drops of hot sauce added to the egg whites
stuff the egg's with the yoke mixture and garnish with black sesame seeds and parsley


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2012)

Togarshi Spice Powder:

2 tsp white sesame seeds
1 tsp black sesame seeds
1 Tbls Japanese red peppers (sansho or Szechuan pepper)
1 tsp sea wead (Nori)
1 tsp poppy seeds
1 Tbls zest (lemon, orange or tangerine)
1 Tbls clili powder
Grind all in a spice grinder and mix well


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*Wonderful Deviled Eggs*

Thanks for posting ur recipe for the Deviled Eggs. The Gent always asks me to prepare mine, and have always with a Touch of the Mediterranean ... 

However, the touch of Japanese spices, is very interesting for a change.

The family recipe here is: 

Hard boiled eggs ( 2 per person ) 
Salt and Black Pepper
Smoked Paprika Piquant ( Pimentón Picante ) 
Smoked Paprika Sweet 
Dijon Mustard
Tuna packed in Olive Oil ( Isabel or Cuca Brand from Spain ) 
Onion
Celery 
Fresh Chive Ribbon
The Yolks of the eggs that you are using 
Ali Oli ( olive oil extra virgin, garlic and egg whisked ) or jarred Mayonnaise
One cayenne chili pepper red - flakes 

*** chop all the vegetables and mash the yolks in a bowl. Add all the ingredients and blend by electric mixer or hand ... Season. Fill the whites of the halved eggs with this mixture ... Serve with assorted crackers and warm oven breads. A nice white wine ... or beer or Prosecco ...  

I am going to try yours, 
M.C.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 17, 2012)

I make a similar stuffed egg, Margi, using sardines instead of the tuna. It's a varient of Egg A La Russe, which uses caviar. 

I'll often start a stuffed egg platter by first making Amish style red beet eggs. Makes for a beautiful presentation.

What's real fun is using the special molds I have for making cubical hard cooked eggs. Love the reaction when folks see them for the first time and wonder what kind of chicken lays square eggs.


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> What's real fun is using the special molds I have for making cubical hard cooked eggs. Love the reaction when folks see them for the first time and wonder what kind of chicken lays square eggs.


 
The chickens from Green Acres layed square eggs.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*@ Addie:  Fun ! Square eggs verses Oval*

Sounds fun ... I like cookie cutters too ... I have collected them during my trips ... fun.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: Deviled eggs*

@ Historic Foodie,

I had actually posted that Deviled egg recipe because someone asked in a PM for it ... I like very much, however, do not eat more than 1 time a week. 

I think ur recipe is interesting, however, sardines are one of the few fish I do not care much for ... I think they could be very interesting with shrimp and egg salad stuffing --- 

Iberian and Mediterranean shrimp here are extremely different from the USA varieties ... the shape, the head, the size and the Latin Variety as well ... And I like all shrimp ... It is probably one of my fave sea creatures. 

MC.


----------

